# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Tính năng bếp từ Bosch PUJ611BB1E nhập khẩu

## tienlich

*Tính năng bếp từ Bosch PUJ611BB1E  nhập khẩu*
Sản phẩm thuộc dòng Series 4 của Bosch.
Tổng công suất 4600W
Bếp từ vuông ba vùng nấu:
- 1 x Ø 280 mm, 2600 W (PowerBoost 3700 W)
- 1 x Ø 145 mm, 1400 W (PowerBoost 2200 W)
- 1 x Ø 210 mm, 2200 W (PowerBoost 3700 W)
Mặt kính cao cấp Schott Ceran CHLB Đức không vát cạnh
Điều khiển cảm ứng, kết hợp dải điều chỉnh công suất 17 cấp độ cho mỗi vùng nấu
Có PowerBoost trên cả 03 vùng nấu
Hệ thống cảm biến tự nhận diện nồi từ, chảo từ chống dính
Chức năng:
- Khởi động nhanh giúp giảm thời gian làm nóng ban đầu đến 50%.
- Hẹn giờ cho tất cả vùng nấu
- Cảnh báo nhiệt dư 02 cấp độ h/H
- Quản lý năng lượng
- Ghi nhớ chương trình
Khóa an toàn trẻ em
Kích thước:
Mặt bếp từ: W592 * D522 * H51 (mm)
Lắp đặt: W560 * D490/500 (mm)
Trọng lượng: 18.646 kg
Sản phẩm bảo hành chính hãng 2 năm bởi nhà nhập khẩu EUI

_Ảnh thực tế bếp từ Bosch PUJ611BB1E tại Bếp Thái Sơn_

Nếu so sánh với mẫu bếp từ Bosch PUC631BB2E cùng tấm giá, bạn có thể thấy,  PUJ611BB1E còn vượt trội hơn nhờ vào đường kính các mâm từ lớn hơn, công suất  từng vùng nấu và công suất max khi chạy tính năng Booster đều cao hơn hẳn mẫu  PUC631BB2E. Do vậy, đối với khách hàng mua bếp từ Bosch PUJ611BB1E thời điểm này  tại Bếp Thái Sơn mà nói, tầm giá khoảng 12 triệu còn rẻ hơn cả lúc trước bạn mua mẫu  PUC631BB2E.

_Lưu ý nhỏ: Bosch chia các dòng thiết bị theo Series 2, 4, 6, 8 bao gồm cả  bếp từ, lò nướng, máy rửa bát  bosch trends, máy hút mùi, máy giặt  Bosch, thiết bị cầm tay..._

----------

